# DVDO before or after AVR



## DallasListener (Feb 9, 2011)

I sent my DVDO Edge off for repair and in the meantime I bought a new NAD T775 AVR. I have an OPPO 95, DirecTV and old Pioneer Laserdisk as sources. Should I put the DVDO in the chain before or after the AVR? The video is a Pioneer (JVC) Pro-FPJ1.

Thanks for any thoughts or suggestions.

Dale


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Does that AVR do any video processing?


----------



## DallasListener (Feb 9, 2011)

I think all it does is upscale. There are no video options on the OSD. No way to configure any video stuff just all the typical audio setup


----------



## DallasListener (Feb 9, 2011)

Also, when I set up the OPPO, I had to send RGB to the AVR. It would not take 4:4:4 or 4:4:2 and pass properly to the projector. It would "green screen". I spent an hour or more on the phone with OPPO support and they were great but the AVR just wouldn't pass anything but RGB.


----------

